# bsnl broadband bill help neded



## stevebadshah (May 17, 2010)

hi
i've opted for bsnl connection on april 8th and now i've got my bill details on my mobile its around 600 rupees..but i'm under ul625 plan which means i must get bill around 625+12%tax?
bill dated 6th may 2010..?

i want to know whether this is the combine bill of telphone and broadband? when i called 1501 its responds me with the same amount which is within 600 rupees?

do u guys get the tel bill and broadband(unlimited plans) bill in one bill or u get separate bills?


thanks .
reply plz


----------



## vaithy (May 17, 2010)

customers who had taken BB connection will be changed to monthly billing charges,(monthly rental of telephone( if applicable) plus BB charges)


----------



## gagan007 (May 18, 2010)

telephone (landline) and BB charges are sent in one combined bill...you have received a little lesser bill maybe due to a promotion offer from BSNL or you might have paid something extra during registration...most probably it is due to a promotional offer...


----------



## lywyre (May 18, 2010)

Thats probably because you haven't used the service for a full month. You have opted for it only on 8th, so the bill is from that day (or whenever it was activated) to the end of month.


----------



## Dark Core (May 18, 2010)

@stevebadshah  
I think its cos of the promotional offer by BSNL in April. I guess, I had read it somewhere.. Not sure of the Offer though. But this might be it


----------

